# Warco Enco Gh1440a Lathe



## jeff_g1137 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi
I am thinking of getting a warco 1440 lathe , it is the same as the Enco 1340 or 1440.
what do you think ??????????
Any info on the lathe would be great, is it any good or bad ?????
I have to bid on it this week, so please be quick, likes dislikes, any thing. lol


----------



## rock_breaker (Feb 1, 2016)

My Enco 1340 has  different gear shifting leavers and some differences in the carriage but I am sure they will do the same functions.
Looking at the picture I get the impression the chucks and face-plate are threaded, my Enco has the D1-3 back plate.
The Warco has five accessories I did not get, a carriage stop, a work light, a foot stop bar, a shielded threading lead screw and a chip shield. 
What type of power does the Warco require, 120 or 240 volt? and the weight may influence your decision.
Good Luck
Ray


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi Ray
It has a D1-4 spindle, & has a 2 speed motor 440v.
Weight is 750 kg, 3/4 of a ton.
How long have you had yours, is it a good machine.

Jeff


----------



## rock_breaker (Feb 7, 2016)

It is a good machine, I have had it three years, not finished as well as some of the USA manufactured machines and it does require a certain amount of "getting used to". I like the 1-3/8" in bore in the spindle and the slower carriage speeds available. So far it has not lacked power or functionality. It has larger dials on the adjustment screws than my Clausing which is a plus.  Not sure why the problem with the carriage clamp left the factory; the  clamp would not hold the carriage while doing facing work. I cured the problem by replacing the existing flat strap clamp with an angle iron (more L shaped) unit. I also added shelving in the bottom of the cabinets so heavy items would not have to be lifted 3 inches to get them out of the cabinet.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi
I won the lathe, paid £1800 + vat 20% £360, $3300
It is in good nick, all the bits are there, its like new. 
It will be delivered in 2 weeks, i will post photos.
I have to get the garage sorted out first,


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi
The lathe arrived today, over the moon, the last 3-4 mills i was looking at got away.
I spent a week sorting out the garage out to make more room for the lathe.
I now have to sell my old one a Denford viceroy 10 x 22 lathe, i never got around the get it running,
I will get some photos this week, but now i have the jobs on the house to get done (pay back for the wife).

jeff


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi

The lathe arrived but I did not get any photos, it was raining

& we had to get it indoors fast.

This is my workshop after 2 weeks of moving things about,

to make more room for the lathe. The workshop this only 24ft x 12ft, all the crap went in the 3 sheds I have.




This is, The seat of power, lol I have a bad back, so I sit as often

as I can.






My welding table.






My toolboxes.








The lathe is in the top of the workshop, it is the only place it can go & still leave room for working on my bike & welding.





Photos of the lathe

























All for now
jeff


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi
This is the best manual I have found on the GH1440 lathe.

Hope somebody finds it useful.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi

Today I checked all the change gears, made certain all the gears are there & the right number of teeth, most of the gears have not been used.

It came with a small toolkit & paint.

Now I have to set up my VFD to run the motor, the motor is two speed, do I use the fast or the slow speed, ???
The fast speed is 2 pole & the slow is 4 pole.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 6, 2016)

nice lathe


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Mar 9, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> nice lathe



Hi
Thanks


The 80mm ANTI-VIBRATION Machine Levelling Mounts from Germany came in today, I have 4 of them & needed another 2, to make up 6 for the lathe.

The ANTI-VIBRATION pads are good for 500 kgs apiece. 

The shipping was a bit of a killer but I could not find any in the UK.










thanks jeff


----------



## tertiaryjim (Mar 12, 2016)

Wow Jeff. Really nice lathe and shop.
A manual should tell how to  wire that motor so it matches the listed speeds.
With 16 speeds a vfd seems like overrkill. LOL
That table lift is a must. Got one a while back and though I've only used it a few times I feel it's paid for itself.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi tertiaryjim or is it just jim lol
Thanks for the compliment on the lathe & shop, i have far to much crap, that i never throw away.
The motor is 440v 3ph & my feed is 240v 1ph, so i do not need the Variable speed, but i do need the VFD.
I will see if the motor is 440v-240v today if not i will have to get a 1 speed motor, & lose 8 of the speeds.
The table lift is great, i got it for welding, i have a bad back & getting the job at the right height makes the job a lot easier & painless.
Moving stuff about is great, it will go up to 3' 6" so i can move my drill press around the shop, put my chop saw on, the list is endless.

Thanks jeff


----------



## tertiaryjim (Mar 12, 2016)

Looking at the lathe it seems to have 16 geared speeds so no speeds should be lost unless it also has a switch for changing motor speed to get the second range.
Lift tables are great. If I tried to carry heavy objects my body parts might fall off.
Space is always a premium item.

Jim


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi Jim
It's a 2 speed motor, but most 2 speed motors are 440v & do not have 2 voltages, most 1 speed, new motors have 2 voltages 440v & 240v.
Do not get look at the motor to day, will try Sunday.
The garage is only 16' x 12' fairly big for the UK. I have 2 sheds & a van, that is shed 3 lol


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi

My back went out this week so I did not got a lot done,

But I did get a photo of the motor name plate. But the 2 speed motor is 440v, I can use a VFD, Variable Frequency Inverter Drive, but I will lose power & torque.

So I rang the shop I got my VFD from & had a chat, nice guy.

He offered me a 2.2 kw, 6 pole, 945 RPM Motor, the motor that was on the lathe was a 2 speed, 700/1410 RPM 4/8 pole.

The new motor is a type YD112 m frame, the shaft is the same size as the old one, It should be an easy change. Lol

With 8 gear changes I will get 36-1700 RPM & still have loads

Of power & torque, with a top speed of over 2000 RPM.

I will order the motor & any parts I need,next week.

Jeff

Ps
The 06 4 on the name plate, makes me think it is a 2005 Lathe ???








Thanks Jeff


----------



## tertiaryjim (Mar 18, 2016)

Lot's of speed range there. Sounds mighty good.
Taking a close look at the pictures, that lathe design looks a lot like the Nardini lathes.
Hope your back is doing better!
I'm still learning to do things without doing damage to myself. Old habits die hard.
Do the O-rings on the anti-vibration pads hold onto the pad when the shaft is lifted ?
I really need to make something like those for my lathe. And I did a poor job on the stand . Should make a better one or figure how to reinforce it.

Jim


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi
"Do the O-rings on the anti-vibration pads hold onto the pad when the shaft is lifted ?"
Yes on all but one, on the 4 old pads, must get new  O-rings for it.

"Hope your back is doing better!"
Still think i am 20 not 64, one wrong move & out it go's.

Jeff


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi
I just worked out the speeds for the new motor.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi
This is the motor i am thinking of for my lathe.
https://www.inverterdrive.com/group/Motors-AC/ac-Motor-2-2kw-3HP-6Pole-TECA2-112M-6-B3/

any thoughts or feelings on this motor.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Mar 22, 2016)

I don't know much, close to nothing, about the motors but it seems to have good ratings.


----------



## printcom (Aug 19, 2017)

I have the same lathe, albeit not as pretty as yours. If it helps I looked into all sort of phase inverter options as I only have access to single phase supply. This was a few years ago and I cant remember exactly what the problem was but it was something due the way they are wound the two speed motor caused issues with a phase inverter.  I  ended up using a 4Kw rotary converter which I found on ebay for silly money.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi printcom
I had to buy a new motor £167 + vat to work with my VFD.
All the rotary converters on eBay was £600-900.
jeff


----------



## Sandia (Aug 19, 2017)

Good going on the new lathe Jeff. Doesn't look like it was used very much.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## printcom (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi Jeff,  
Ouch, I must have been lucky as I found a Boost Energy systems A4 for £250, The bonus is that I use it for the mill and bandsaw as well.  I have only just found this forum, looks like a good place to be.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi printcom
Yes, one of the best forum's.
I have just got a s/h Aloris tool post & 10 tool holder for it, the holders are from the China via USA, will get them on the lathe in the next 2-3 weeks, 
i am waiting for a Aluminum Extrusion to come, i have 25 tool holder brackets from Jay, off this forum, when i get the extrusion i will fit it to the back of the lathe.
Have you changed the oil in the lathe yet, if so what oil & iso.
How long have you had your lathe, is it a Warco.

Hi Bob
Thanks yes it is like new, & all there.

jeff


----------



## printcom (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi Jeff
You will enjoy that, a QC toolpost makes all the difference. I have a Dickson type on mine but could do with a few more tool holders.
I was going to ask you about the oil, I am not sure what is a alternative for Shell Tellus. More research needed.  
No its not a Warco. I believe it was sold as a BSA 1440 when I got it about 3 years ago.  
I know that a lot of folk knock the Chinese lathes but compared to a knackered Harrison M300 I used to use its a Rolls Royce.  The only complaint I have is that it can be a faff to change feed speeds and the spindle speeds dont have much in the way of a positive indication. Oh, and I really, really need a bigger spindle bore.
I will post a few photos later on.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi
What size is the spindle bore, on my lathe it is 38mm, 1"1/2.



It will look like this, but i only have 11 BXA holders. lol




This is how i got it,


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi
There is a manual at the top of the thread.


----------



## printcom (Aug 19, 2017)

Jeez Jeff, I haven't got that many tools  I will post some photos tomorrow (after cleaning it up I'm ashamed to say)  Yes my spindle bore is the same but for some reason the farmers around here only seem to break the stuff that is bigger than that. I am in the process of moving, when that is sorted I am considering one of Warco's GH-1660's or possibly larger.
This is what it looked like when I first got it.


----------



## printcom (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks for heads up over the manual, its the same as the one I was supplied with when I got the lathe.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi
I have 8" chucks, 3 & 4 jaw, i only do work for my self, OK up to now.
have you done any threading in whit or AF, in Metric there is 3-4 gears for the TPI dial, which gear do you use for whitworth. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Under the T is the gear size, but none for whitworth.









jeff


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi
The photos of the tools is off the net, this is what it will look like when i am done, lol
but with only 11 tool holders.
The lathe is not running yet, i have all the bits, but not the time, but i will get it done in the next 3-4 weeks. lol
jeff


----------



## printcom (Aug 20, 2017)

Good question concerning whitworth threads, unfortunately not one I can answer. I cant remember the last time I cut a whitworth thread, certainly not with this lathe,  come to think of it I cant remember the last time I used a whitworth spanner  LOL. To be fair reaching into the box of AF spanners is becoming rare.
I never intended to do work for others, but once they find out you have the equipment and know how to use it it's like flies around the honey pot - especially farmers who need everything fixed yesterday 
Not working yet? - how long have you had it? - you have more patience then me lol


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi
About 15 months, money, time to get info on VFD & understanding it, old age for the understanding bit, i was a millwright, & bad health.
but at the moment it is going the right way,
Did you buy it new,
jeff


----------



## British Steel (Aug 20, 2017)

jeff_g1137 said:


> Hi
> I have 8" chucks, 3 & 4 jaw, i only do work for my self, OK up to now.
> have you done any threading in whit or AF, in Metric there is 3-4 gears for the TPI dial, which gear do you use for whitworth.
> Under the T is the gear size, but none for whitworth.
> ...



I think you'll find you have a metric leadscrew... A thread indicator dial will only work in its "native" measurement system so you won't be able to use it* when cutting "foreign" threads

To cut TPI threads (Whitworth / BSF / BSC / BSB / UNF / UNC / etc...) you'll have to do what I had to on a similar machine in order to cut metric on an Imperial lathe - keep the halfnuts engaged and stomp on the STOP pedal as you hit your run-out groove, back the tool out, reverse the lathe with the FWD/REV lever (NOT the LH/RH threads lever if it has one) past the starting point of the thread (to allow take up of backlash before you get to the workpiece), tool back in and add the next cut, into forward, rinse and repeat...

It sounds a hassle, but comes as second nature after a few threads' practice!

Dave H. (the other one)

*There is a technique that can work with care, dropping the half-nuts out at a specific mark on the dial then reversing as above and re-engaging at the same mark - I find it easier to leave everything engaged, though, and it's the manufacturer's recommendation in my handbook whether Imperial or metric for short threads... 



 is an excellent tutorial on this


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi Dave H (too)
It has TPI threads on the lathe, but at the leadscrew (see photo with red arrow) there is 7 gears only 4 are for metric, it has 127T gear & a list of TPI threads.
I was hoping to not have to keep the halfnuts engaged ???.
jeff


----------



## printcom (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks for that Dave H, I suspect you may be right but after looking through the destruction manual I am not totally convinced. If I get some free time later this week I will have a play and let you know.


----------



## printcom (Aug 20, 2017)

Many years ago I had a moment of distraction when cutting threads and crashed a lathe whilst the ship was in the middle of the pacific, needless to say the CE was not best pleased.  A few weeks later he showed me the safe way to cut a thread.  I have been using it ever since. I found this the other day and I thought you may find it of interest.


----------



## British Steel (Aug 20, 2017)

jeff_g1137 said:


> Hi Dave H (too)
> It has TPI threads on the lathe, but at the leadscrew (see photo with red arrow) there is 7 gears only 4 are for metric, it has 127T gear & a list of TPI threads.
> I was hoping to not have to keep the halfnuts engaged ???.
> jeff



 Looking at the chart, note the compound gear (120 and 127 teeth, both coming into play) used for Imperial threads - this is the conversion from metric to Imperial, or with their places swapped would be Imperial to metric conversion on an Imperial lathe (like mine! Well, sort of...) and makes it pretty plain that you have a metric leadscrew - to cut Imperial threads you'll need to either keep the half-nut engaged OR use the technique in the video I linked - either way, you'll have to reverse back under power to keep in sync' with the thread, I'm afraid 

It's possible to convert a metric lathe to Imperial, but I suspect (knowing Warco all too well - don't ask) that it'd be a number of limbs for the parts and they'd probably be the wrong ones anyway...

If you were very, very brave, you could design and install a single-tooth clutched leadscrew reverse in the threading geartrain (running at spindle speed) and kiss goodbye to threading dials; it's quite a task, though (mine's drawn up in CAD and STL files for a friend to 3D print dummy parts to see hether there's room for 'em, there are a lot of 'em...)

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## British Steel (Aug 20, 2017)

printcom said:


> Many years ago I had a moment of distraction when cutting threads and crashed a lathe whilst the ship was in the middle of the pacific, needless to say the CE was not best pleased.  A few weeks later he showed me the safe way to cut a thread.  I have been using it ever since. I found this the other day and I thought you may find it of interest.



Fine for the lathe's native threads, I suppose, but disengaging the leadscrew WILL put it out of sync' if you're e.g. cutting metric on an Imperial machine

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi
Thanks for the info, i may never need to cut whit threads, but i may, when i used a lathe all threads where Whit or BSF, a UNC or UNF was the odd one out, lol 
Metric had not been invented, not in the UK at that time.
It is a Metric leadscrew, 6mm i think, with it having TPI & the 127t gear i thought it would be simple, ( bit like me in my old age), i can cope with the half-nut engaged, if i have to lol.

jeff


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice lathe , it's the size and model type I always wanted . I love the cover on the lead screw . Does it get any lube since its covered ? Looks like brand new too. Not used very much for sure. Wish I could find enough work to pay for one . But no worries till after the surgery anyway. Hope and pray by spring ill be up and moving gaining some strength and lost movement. Good luck with your new baby sures nice .


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Aug 20, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Nice lathe , it's the size and model type I always wanted . I love the cover on the lead screw . Does it get any lube since its covered ? Looks like brand new too. Not used very much for sure.


Hi
Thanks, It is the biggest i can fit in my workshop, i was saving up for a mill & this came at the right price, so the mill has to wait.
spent nearly as much on a VFD & motor, s/h Aloris tool-post 10 tool holders.
It is in very good condition & all the bits. Bad health has stopped me from time to time, but i will get it finished in the next 3-4 weeks.

jeff


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi Printcom
This may help on the oil.
I can get slideway oil cheap in 20 lts about £25-30 but you will have to pick up in Manchester.
I may be able to get gear box oil, i need some for my lathe.




sorry it is a bad photo.




jeff


----------



## printcom (Aug 23, 2017)

After doing a bit of research it appears that the nearest alternative for Shell Tellus 27 is  32 Hydraulic oil which is great as I use that in my digger.


----------



## Penguin29 (Aug 25, 2021)

Hi Jeff, 
My mate has given me a GH-1440A lathe identical to yours.
The issue I have is that all of the markings for all of the knobs, feed screws controls and other data is no longer readable so I'm having some trouble.
Could I trouble you for some close up photos of each of the front panels showing this data and I will endeavor to make some of these data plates or at least in the interim print of your photos and laminate them so I can use the auto feed and have the threading data available and use it to its full potential. Its a bit difficult working out what is what at present. Thank you for the manual... most helpful and sets me in the right direction.
You can see from the photo what I'm up against.
Cheers from Australia


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Aug 25, 2021)

Hi
No problem, will take some photos. jeff


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Aug 25, 2021)

Hi 
Hear is some to get you going.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Aug 25, 2021)

Hi 
Some more jeff


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Aug 25, 2021)

Hi
Click on photo to open up the photo.

Number 2 set of levers at the top, is for the feeds up & down the bed, & the A-B is for screw cutting.
The two indicators at the bottom. number, 2 & 3 from the left & Number 2 from the Top, set the screw cutting 1 to 8  &  C-D 0 E-F  & A-B.
Number One indicator at the bottom, 1 from the left,  is for some kind of lock in the gearbox, to set the others, 2 & 3 from the left.

If you need any more photos or info, let me know.


----------



## rock_breaker (Aug 25, 2021)

@Penguin29
I received a copy of your message to @jeff_g1137 and must say my lathe may be an older model as it has levers where Jeff's lathe has dials. Not much help I'm sure, also have difficulties with photos but will start the process if desired.
Have a good day from Southwest Colorado USA. 
Ray (Rock_Breaker)


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi
This may be of help, a manual for the lathe.


----------



## Penguin29 (Sep 7, 2021)

jeff_g1137 said:


> Hi
> Some more jeff


That's excellent Jeff.. thanks so much.. it helps greatly. Will down load them and laminate in the short term and start getting some use of the auto feed etc.
Cheers Roger


----------



## Janderso (Sep 7, 2021)

jeff_g1137 said:


> Hi
> 
> The lathe arrived but I did not get any photos, it was raining
> 
> ...


That lathe appears to be very lightly used. Nice score to be sure!


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 7, 2021)

jeff_g1137 said:


> Hi
> 
> The lathe arrived but I did not get any photos, it was raining
> 
> ...


Where are you going to put the milling machine and the surface grinder?  8^)


----------

